# Anyone ever use an RB25 Auto-Trans?



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

So, Sean just posted this thing up on my blog about using an RB25 Automatic Transmission, full story here of course: The Skylife: RB25DET - Automatic

But I'm just wondering, anybody out there using an RB25 Automatic? that thing seems really quite beastly for an automatic? 

Has anybody considered swapping one in to a GTR before? what do you figure that would take? and more importantly, how much power do you think that could handle?

Also, I know the automatic transmission was originally invented for drag racing use, because it was so much quicker than shifting at the time, but how do you guys figure it would stack up against a regular 5MT tranny from a GTR? (not the getrag of course)...

heres the video he posted that caught my attention, reminds me of that video called "skyline from hell" if anyones seen that.

YouTube - CV Performance GTR 2 step 4wd launch


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Crikey Josh is that really a standard rb25 auto box? I had one on my tiptronic GTT a while back, was smooth but not the fastest gear change in the world.
Interesting topic! (not that I'd ever be tempted) but interesting all the same!

Bob
P.s. 
A friend of mine was selling an auto Stagea a bit back with an uprated auto box fitted so it must be possible to make them stronger.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

archaeic_bloke said:


>


Fastest street GTR in the world, right GTR-Glenn? :runaway:


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

I posted to another forum, and a member named JDMS13RHD posted this response below... I was floored! more people are standing behind this beast... lol win for nissan eh!

"I can tell you what abuse I once did to an rb25 auto trans one fun night in Nagoya.

Has a skyline rb25 auto 4 dr. I took it to the river roads in the middle of the night. Went around 90km or something close to that in reverse, slam into drive, drive to 100mph, slam in reverse, drive to 80km or so, slam in park..... By this point it was fine. nothing but burnt rubber. I wanted to grenade this auto trans!!!!! So did the same as above once more... Still fine!...... So I hammed the break and gas at a stand still. I boiled out all the trans fluid from an over heat and after no drip drip and a slight burning smell I decided it was time to rest in peace. I took it up to 80km or so again in reverse and so on (same as above). I blew both tires and hobbled back to the yard to go to sleep. woke up next day and cut the car in half, packed it in a container and shipped it away.

Moral of this story is that I couldnt bust that thing even trying my damn near hardest. It still drove me home just fine!!!!! on flat tires hehe"

- JDMS13RHD


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

I broke an auto box in an R33 GTST, all it took was 350bhp and a heavy right foot!!
After a matter of days it only had 3rd gear, 1st and 2nd would just slip.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am using a RB25DET TipTronic everyday on my R34 GT-Turbo sedan.

Full auto mode:
The grear changes in full automode are fast enough to be on equal level with somebody accelerating with the same car in manual next to you . . . thought is the ratio complete different as you only have 4 gears . . . the last one being eternal . .lol

Semi auto Tip Tronic mode:
The Tip Tronic mode is a bit shabby as the switches on the steering seem to need a blink of a sec. more then shifting on the gear lever up and down. Can be a subjective feeling thought, but I suspect the additional connector that goes from the steering to the AT computer is shifted as a secondary input, hence the computer needing a fraction more to choose what just happened. Found that out, because you get a on/off switch next to the AT gear lever, to enable the TipTronic mode on the steeringwheel and it happened that I broke one pin inside that connecting plug when removing it . . . the steering wheel bouttons played crazy and the AT computer needed 3 sec to find the gear.

Reliability:
In japan most peeps with r34/Stagea TipTronic mission knowledge state that the mission won`t cop more then 350HP. Other say they run largely over 400HP without faults on that mission. There are no upgrades on the market as I know, you can just change the TipTronic steering for shift paddles from Work Bell, if you can fiddle the electronics: WORKS BELL :: ƒpƒhƒ‹ƒVƒtƒ^�[ƒlƒI

My Usage:
I drove the car under stress for 5 hours many times on highways none stop, accelerating and shifting like crazy. The mission temp. was OK, as the floor didn`t specially heat up. Can`t talk for circuit usage though. Its a good allrounder and even if the auto. isn`t anything special its quick enough to be on equal with a 2011Toyota Crown 3.5L V6 pushing 320HP, . . and my car has the stock 280HP only.


----------

